# Địa chỉ bán lá lốt khô tại tphcm ở đâu?



## thaoduoctanphat (13 Tháng một 2022)

*Địa chỉ bán lá lốt khô tại tphcm ở đâu?*
Lá lốt là loại rau được trồng phổ biến và quen thuộc với người dân trong các bữa ăn. Lá lốt thường được sử dụng làm rau ăn kèm hoặc được sử dụng để chế biến các món ăn như: bò cuốn lá lốt, chả lá lốt, trứng xào lá lốt,… Ngoài việc sử dụng làm thực phẩm thì lá lốt khô còn được sử dụng trong đông y để trị các bệnh như: đau nhức xương khớp, chân tay đổ mồ hôi nhiều, mụn nhọt, tổ đỉa,…

Tên gọi khác: Tất bát
Tên khoa học là: Piper lolot L
Họ: Hồ tiêu – Piperaceae
*Tìm hiểu về lá lốt*
Lá lốt thuộc loại cây thân thảo, thường mọc ở những nơi ẩm ướt và có nhiều ánh sáng. Cây có chiều cao trung bình từ 25 – 35cm, thân nhiều đốt nhỏ. Lá đơn rộng xòe hình tim, có từ 5 -7 gân xanh nổi lên.  Hoa thường khi nở màu trắng, mọc thành từng cụm ở nách lá, lâu tàn. Quả mọng, bên trong có chứa hạt nhỏ.

Cây lá lốt phân bố rộng khắp cả nước và được tìm thấy nhiều ở các tỉnh phía bắc

Lá lốt được thu hoạch quanh năm, sau khi thu hoạch có thể sử dụng tươi hoặc phơi, sấy khô bảo quản.






Cây lá lốt
*Công dụng của lá lốt khô*
Lá lốt thường được sử dụng ở dạng tươi để chế biến các món ăn. Trong đông y lá lốt vó vị nồng tính ấm, chống hàn, tác dụng vào kinh vị, tỳ, gan, mật.

Trị đau nhức xương khớp
Trị bệnh ra mồi hôi chân tay
Trị phong hàn, tê thấp, chân tay tê bại
Trị đau bụng đầy hơi, nôn mửa, tiêu chảy, rối loạn tiêu hóa
Trị đau đầu, đau rang, mồi hôi ra nhiều




Lá lốt khô – tấn phát
*Cách sử dụng lá lốt*
Liều thường dùng: Mỗi ngày sử dụng khoảng 8 – 15g lá lốt khô dưới dạng nước sắc.

Trị đau bụng
Lá lốt 15g rửa sạch. Cho vào nồi nấu với 300ml nước đến khi còn 100ml thì tắt bếp, chia làm 2 lần uống trong ngày.
Trị tổ đỉa ở bàn tay
Lá lốt 30g rửa sạch để ráo, giá nát rồi vắt lấy nước cốt uống hết trong ngày. Phần bã cho thêm lượng nước vừa đủ đun sôi. Đợi nước ấm tiến hành ngâm vùng da bị bệnh vào, còn bã đắp vào vết thương. Thực hiện 2 lần/ ngày, liên tục 1 tuần sẽ có kết quả.
Trị đau nhức xương khớp
Lá lốt khô 15g đem sắc với 2 bát nước đến khi còn nửa bát thì tắt bếp, uống sau bữa ăn tối. Uống liên tục 10g ngày sẽ thấy bệnh thuyên giảm
Trị sưng đau ở đầu gối
Lá ốt 20g, ngải cứu 20g. Đem rửa sạch và giã nát, đem lên bếp chưng ấm rồi đắp lên vùng đầu gối bị đau.
Trị ra mồ hôi chân, tay nhiều
Lá lốt 30g sao vàng hạ thổ. Cho nguyên liệu vào nồi và đổ 3 bát nước, sắc đến khi còn 1 bát. Chia làm 2 lần uống trong ngày. Dùng liên tục 1 tuần nghỉ 4 ngày, rồi tiếp tục với chu kì tiếp theo.
Trị viêm nhiễm âm đạo
Củ nghệ 40g , lá lốt 50g, phèn chua 20g. Cho nguyên liệu vào nồi đổ ngập nước sau đó đun sôi trong khoảng 20 phút rồi tắt bếp. Đợi nước nguội bớp rồi ngâm rửa âm đạo hoặc khi nước còn nóng tiến hành xông sẽ mang lại hiệu quả cao hơn
Trị viêm xoang
Lá lốt rửa sạch vò lát, nhét vào mũi bị xoang, thực hiện hàng ngày sẽ thấy các triệu chứng giảm bớt.
*Địa chỉ bán lá lốt khô tại tphcm ở đâu?*
Bạn có thể mua lá lốt khô tại các cửa hàng thảo dược, chợ thuốc nam, công ty thảo dược,… khi mua hàng bạn cần chọn mua ở những nơi uy tín, để tránh mua phải hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng.

Nếu bạn không tìm được địa chỉ hoặc cửa hàng uy tín hãy đến với Công Ty Thảo Dược Tấn Phát. Với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong nghề thảo dược, chúng tôi đã và đang cung cấp trên 300 loại dược liệu, tinh dầu thiên nhiên, bột nguyên chất, trà túi lọc,…

Sản phẩm bán tại Tấn Phát đều có nguồn gốc, xuất xứ rõ ràng, đảm bảo ATVSTP.

Luôn tư vấn tận tình với khách hàng trong và sau khi sử dụng

Cam kết hoàn tiền 100% nếu phát hiện công ty bán hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng

Khách hàng có thể đến mua trực tiếp hoặc đặt hàng qua hotline, công ty sẽ giao hàng tận nơi ạ.

Để đặt hàng bạn hãy liên hệ đến HOTLINE: 0902.984.792 – 0968.455.525 chúng tôi luôn sẳn sàng nhận cuộc gọi từ bạn với đội ngũ nhân viên có kinh nghiệm giúp tư vấn về sản phẩm và đặt hàng nhanh chóng

Nếu bạn ở khu vực TPHCM có thể hãy đến cửa hàng tại Địa Chỉ: 22/21 đường số 21, P8, Q,Gò Vấp, TP.HCM.
Nguồn bài viết:   *Mua Bán Sỉ Lẻ Lá Lốt Khô Tại TPHCM?*


----------



## gaophuongnam (25 Tháng một 2022)

*Mua Gạo ST25 Biếu Tết - Tặng Ba Mẹ, Gia Đình, Anh Chị Em Nha Cả nhà*​Gạo ST25 giá chỉ 34,000 đồng/kg​- Túi 5kg là 170,000 đồng/ túi nha





ĐỊA ĐIỂM BÁN GẠO ST25 CHÍNH HÃNG TẠI TPHCM​CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN LƯƠNG THỰC PHƯƠNG NAM
Showroom: 644/4/3 Đường Ba Tháng Hai, Phường 14, Quận 10, TP.HCM
Cửa hàng & kho: 453/86 Lê Văn Sỹ, Phường 12, Quận 3, TP.HCM
Hotline: 0909 34 99 88 (Zalo) - 0902 58 7171 (Zalo)
Gạo ST25: gaophuongnam. vn/gao-st25-ong-cua-chinh-hang


----------

